# Necropolis Manor - 2008 Video (FINALY)



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Here she be... I didn't shoot it and it's rather short, but it's something none the less.

Enjoy.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Great video TM!!!! The music you chose was perfect too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree with Haunti - the music has a lovely moody feel to it, as does the video. The fogging and blue lighting really add to atmosphere.

I like your columns with the gargoyles and lanterns (and we have that same gargoyle - he was quite the hit in our yard).


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything looks awesome TM! Love the pillars and gargoyles, the lighting is perfect. Your cauldron witch came out great!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

love the pillars


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Man! I love your blinking gargoles. Genius!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome job! the gargoyles are very impressive!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I love the lighting, you are getting some great shadow effects.


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

great video, loved the soundscape,props where real nice too


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks great TM, the fog looks really good, did you use a chiller?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Lots of good stuff packed in there!
Bet people lingered to check it all out. 
*Everything* came out great!


----------



## HauntDaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

Great job on lighting


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Gargoyle pillar tops are very cool, now i gotta get some of those.Man so little time so many props to build.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Ill be sure to help you out when it comes to taping this year. I gotta make sure to trick or treat early with the little one.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Your gargoyle columns are frickin sweet.


----------

